# EagleRama!



## threshershark (Sep 7, 2007)

It may be clear at this point that I like watching eagles while the're around these parts.


----------



## Treehugnhuntr (Sep 7, 2007)

Man, great light today. Looks like you were able to use a way faster shutter speed and lower ISO. NIIIIIIICE! Best ones yet IMO. Very crisp.


----------



## El Matador (Dec 21, 2007)

Do the eagles have large talons?


----------



## InvaderZim (Sep 7, 2007)

Treehugnhuntr said:


> Best ones yet IMO. Very crisp.


My thoughts exactly! Fabulous!


----------



## .45 (Sep 21, 2007)

El Matador said:


> Do the eagles have large talons?


I'd say !! Thats some massive landing gear too !! :shock:

Good pics Thresh !! These are Farmington bay ? I haven't seen to many at Willard Bay yet... :?


----------



## threshershark (Sep 7, 2007)

Talons? You wanna talk about Talons? Talons?

.45, yeah these are Fbay birds. I haven't been out since Monday night but there were still good numbers out there.


----------



## RnF (Sep 25, 2007)

I really like that last one, great capture. Your timing is unbelievable.


----------



## fixed blade XC-3 (Sep 11, 2007)

What is that thing about ready to grab in the last picture?


----------



## threshershark (Sep 7, 2007)

It's a golden bonefish.


----------



## fixed blade XC-3 (Sep 11, 2007)

Oh it kind of looks like something gross, or even gut pile ish. :? Fantastic pictures by the way. I had a bald eagle fly 40 yards over my house yesterday, I wish I had the camera.


----------

